# If you were deleting your account, you will need to resubmit your request



## Master (Dec 9, 2022)

I had to reinstall the plugin, which caused all current deletions to be reset. You will need to resubmit your request for account deletion if you submitted it in the last 3 months.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Dec 9, 2022)

So all deleted accounts got undeleted? Yikes


----------



## Master (Dec 9, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> So all deleted accounts got undeleted? Yikes



Nope, not at all. What happened is that some accounts never got deleted. The accounts that have already been deleted are still deleted.


----------



## capybara (Dec 9, 2022)

Nah you did it on purpose to keep forum addicts addicted


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 9, 2022)

doesn't it only take a week to delete


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2022)

s


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2022)

capybara said:


> Nah you did it on purpose to keep forum addicts addicted


␆


----------



## Pretty (Dec 23, 2022)

Shut up MARCUS THIS IS MY FORUM MYYY FUCKING FORUM


----------



## fukmylyf (Dec 23, 2022)

Master said:


> I had to reinstall the plugin, which caused all current deletions to be reset. You will need to resubmit your request for account deletion if you submitted it in the last 3 months.


i don't care


----------

